# kids these days....



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kind of an evergreen 

"I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on*frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless beyond*words... When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly disrespectful and impatient of restraint." Hesiod, 8th century BC

"What is happening to our young people? They disrespect their elders, they disobey their parents. They ignore the law. They riot in the streets inflamed with wild notions. Their morals are decaying. What is to become of them?" Plato, 4th Century BC

"The young people of today think of nothing but themselves. They have no reverence for parents or old age. They are impatient of all restraint... As for the girls, they are forward, immodest and unladylike in speech, behavior and dress."Attributed to Peter the Hermit, AD 1274


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

neni said:


> Kind of an evergreen
> 
> "I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on*frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless beyond*words... When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly disrespectful and impatient of restraint." Hesiod, 8th century BC
> 
> ...


Kids suck!

...Dennis, 2014.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol theyre just being brats. As long as they arent throwing snowballs at you or something, just pay them no mind.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nice quotes neni, thats great perspective

difference to ancient times is now you have to subract 5 or 8 years to the age when (some, def not all) become 'lil shits


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

You should've pushed a couple of them into treewells.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Kids make good bumps to ride over. Like little moguls.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> nice quotes neni, thats great perspective
> 
> difference to ancient times is now you have to subract 5 or 8 years to the age when (some, def not all) become 'lil shits


^This^ 

Most definitely. I always sort of expected to see that kind of behaviour from teens. All that pre n post pubescent angst and hormones. But nowadays, little freakin' kids mouthing off and disrespecting anyone. Other parents, teachers, strangers etc. like they're certain nobody will touch them! (...read, "kick their little asses!) :dunno:

While I don't condone physical abuse of children,.. A little bit of "spare the rod...." from a few parents nowadays could go a long way with some of these kids. ...I know the fear of "Dad's Belt" kept me in line for a few years anyway!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bottom line.........it's too easy to reproduce. Fishing, huntin', driving..........need a damn permit to build a freakin' shed in your own backyard. Yet two people with below average intelligence, with no means to support themselves, can crank out a couple fucktards to continue the cycle.


----------



## volkert13b (Jan 21, 2014)

Well glad to see I am not the only one with this experience. 

The one day riding I saw a little girl crying(she broke her wrist) so I stopped called ski patrol and Stayed with her until they got her....little kids just fucking laugh and point.

I don't condone hitting a child that is not mine, but I would like to bitch slap the parents


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

My wife and I (40, no kids) were talking about this the other day. Part of the "problem" is that ski resorts are one of the very few places where parents let their kids go nowadays. So, a lot of these kids are pushing boundaries and being little sh*ts because they are unsupervised. We suspect this time actually becomes a pretty good learning experience for them, though obviously many will abuse it. Really, how many places exist anymore where parents turn their kids loose for some unsupervised exploration?

I remember 30 years ago in elementary school when my buddy spit on someone under the lift. It turned out it was his 1st grade teacher (a nun) and she recognized him. It did not go well for him!

So, bottom line is that kids this age have always been punks and ski areas are a place where they get to be on their own, so it is even more noticeable.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't had the chance to deal with the lippy punk yet, but it is not uncommon for me to see kids pushing their way to the front of the lift line. Parents nowadays are not good at being parents, and teaching their kids manners and discipline.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most of the shitheads I encounter on the mountain aren't kids, they're grown adults who should know better. Fortunately, they're far and few between and ride weekends almost exclusively. Tough to find an asshole at Loveland mid-week.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

The entitled generation.


----------



## volkert13b (Jan 21, 2014)

I went to montage mountain in pa Friday got there at noon and it was empty me and the girlfriend were so happy until two hours later and bus full of kids from ski schools showed up and the the forehead slapping started there..


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Ugh... for sure dude, spot on. I rode on MLK day and it was ridic. I usually have a lot of patience dealing with punks bc of my job but I was trying to have a good day riding and I had to check these "kids" for knocking down little kids in the lift line and chillin' in the jump landings dicking around with their GoPros. No discipline. And of course like two like little crews that were both being obnox got in a fight or something because someone cut or held someone spot so they are all arguing holding up the line like so irritating. Everyone needs to chill out and be happy to ride.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Where in the hell do y'all ride? I just don't see shit like this on the mountain.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol I think it's an east coast thing


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

eli783 said:


> Lol I think it's an east coast thing


To be more specific its a tri-state thing and it's not just the kids. I know why the people in VT dislike NY'ers. They can be absolutely assholes on the slope.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Most of the shitheads I encounter on the mountain aren't kids, they're grown adults who should know better. Fortunately, they're far and few between and ride weekends almost exclusively. Tough to find an asshole at Loveland mid-week.


quoted over and over again for truth.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> To be more specific its a tri-state thing and it's not just the kids. I know why the people in VT dislike NY'ers. They can be absolutely assholes on the slope.


Lol definitely a tri state thing. Either ppl have no clue what they're doing or they're just the biggest assholes. Last Wednesday at windham I had an old skier cut my line even though I was already riding the edge of the run. I was gonna ride his ass a lil in the liftline but he gave me no chance. Ducked the lift line n cut a women's ski group right before they got to the loading zone.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

Just the other day at Mountain Creek me and a friend were waiting to get on the lift when my friend Bobby sees our other friend Ryan. He points out to me "look there's Ryan." Than some 10-12 year old 4'5 kid goes up to my friend bobby and says "you talking to me?" and pushes him. Bobby being a little over 6ft and 200 pounds doesn't move but just steps aside. The kid fell on his face and started crying. Then we just laughed because of how stupid some of these kids are


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll NEVER ride mountain creek again. The only place where I nearly got my board swiped by some dickhead


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

yeah there a lot of inner city kids that ride up their, I live so close to it though that it's still worth going. I can ride all day than go home to eat and come back for the rest of the night.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea if I was 15 20 minutes away I would deal with the children acting a mess. That way I would ride without having to take my board off and can leave when the little ones start terrorizing the place


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Zone said:


> yeah there a lot of inner city kids that ride up their, I live so close to it though that it's still worth going. I can ride all day than go home to eat and come back for the rest of the night.


I'm not so sure that they are all inner city kids. I tend to think they might be kids that suffer from affluenza who act like this most of the time.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

LOLOL I said the same thing to myself. The bros who tried to jack my deck were definitely the privileged type who just thought it would be funny.


----------



## Zone (Nov 30, 2013)

all I know is whenever I see big yellow buses in the parking lot and a lot of people whereing the same shirt I just turn around ad go back home. haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL a girl I dated from Warwick used to say the same thing


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I think college kids are the worst... Sucks to say that my peers are the assholes who fuck shit up the most.


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are same little kids that are throwing down 540's and 720's like it's nothing..


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

They still are douche bags..


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> They still are douche bags..


And I completely agree.. they'll get the shit kicked outta them someday, and they'll shut their suckholes


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

was riding on a lift that went over a park yesterday, and saw some guy attempt a boardslide and fall on his butt. The 2 kids in the chair in front of me were pointing and laughing like hyenas.

Then when they were getting off the lift one kid kind of stepped on the other's board, causing the other to fall into said kid. They went sliding down the unload ramp.

I reeeeeallllly wanted to laugh. Loud, long and hard.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

neni said:


> Kind of an evergreen
> 
> "I see no hope for the future of our people if they are dependent on*frivolous youth of today, for certainly all youth are reckless beyond*words... When I was young, we were taught to be discreet and respectful of elders, but the present youth are exceedingly disrespectful and impatient of restraint." Hesiod, 8th century BC
> 
> ...





Hank Scorpio said:


> You should've pushed a couple of them into treewells.





mojo maestro said:


> Bottom line.........it's too easy to reproduce. Fishing, huntin', driving..........need a damn permit to build a freakin' shed in your own backyard. Yet two people with below average intelligence, with no means to support themselves, can crank out a couple fucktards to continue the cycle.


:eusa_clap:there have been some really kick ass posts in this thread thus far! 


volkert13b said:


> Well glad to see I am not the only one with this experience.
> 
> The one day riding I saw a little girl crying(she broke her wrist) so I stopped called ski patrol and Stayed with her until they got her....little kids just fucking laugh and point.
> 
> I don't condone hitting a child that is not mine, but I would like to bitch slap the parents


Thats just messed up. Ill wish i could blame the parents but the kids do have personalities of their own. I know that even as a kid i would never have done that, my parents did something right, and thank god i never acted that bad.



Fewdfreak said:


> Ugh... for sure dude, spot on. I rode on MLK day and *it was ridic*. I usually have a lot of patience dealing with punks bc of my job but I was trying to have a good day riding and I had to check these "kids" for knocking down little kids in the lift line and chillin' in the jump landings dicking around with their GoPros. No discipline. And of course like two like little crews that were both being *obnox* got in a fight or something because someone cut or held someone spot so they are all arguing holding up the line like so irritating. Everyone needs to chill out and be happy to ride.


really? haha? need I say more?



Zone said:


> Just the other day at Mountain Creek me and a friend were waiting to get on the lift when my friend Bobby sees our other friend Ryan. He points out to me "look there's Ryan." Than some 10-12 year old 4'5 kid goes up to my friend bobby and says "you talking to me?" and pushes him. Bobby being a little over 6ft and 200 pounds doesn't move but just steps aside. The kid fell on his face and started crying. Then we just laughed because of how stupid some of these kids are


the sheer level of stupid from kids like that is honestly irritating. by 10 or 12 kids are actually capable if independent conceptual though, so why the hell does a 12 year old thing he/she has any room at all to have an attitude with a 6' grown male? do these little weeds know we can smack em because they are kids so they just push it with strangers? 



ThisIsSnow said:


> was riding on a lift that went over a park yesterday, and saw some guy attempt a boardslide and fall on his butt. The 2 kids in the chair in front of me were pointing and laughing like hyenas.
> 
> Then when they were getting off the lift one kid kind of stepped on the other's board, causing the other to fall into said kid. They went sliding down the unload ramp.
> 
> I reeeeeallllly wanted to laugh. Loud, long and hard.


hahaha karma is great. i certainly would have laughed and pointed.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i am not embarrassed to say that ive given my fair shair of snowballs and slashings to mouthy youngsters.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol I wanted to peg the kids that threw snowballs at my buddies n I but felt bad after watching them leaf down the main run


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

volkert13b said:


> Well glad to see I am not the only one with this experience.
> 
> The one day riding I saw a little girl crying(she broke her wrist) so I stopped called ski patrol and Stayed with her until they got her....little kids just fucking laugh and point.
> 
> I don't condone hitting a child that is not mine, but I would like to bitch slap the parents


bitch slap the parents. Parents are afraid to scold their children for being labeled angry or mean parents. You CAN teach them without beating them. Just because you should NOT full on hit kids, doesnt mean you cant explain to them whats right and wrong and occasionally YELLING YOUR ASS OFF to drive a point home. And not too long ago, other parents would yell at other parents kids if their parents were not around. Or were failures. Everyone is afraid to be labeled today. Can you imagine some guy bitching out a kid that isnt his in the mall for acting like a jackass? HA. not today. I feel like I'm watching invasion of the body snatchers as the pussification of america occurs. OMG , you did what?!?!?! YOu said what?!?!?! then everyone points and SCREAMS.....


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Sincraft said:


> bitch slap the parents. Parents are afraid to scold their children for being labeled angry or mean parents. You CAN teach them without beating them. Just because you should NOT full on hit kids, doesnt mean you cant explain to them whats right and wrong and occasionally YELLING YOUR ASS OFF to drive a point home. And not too long ago, other parents would yell at other parents kids if their parents were not around. Or were failures. Everyone is afraid to be labeled today. Can you imagine some guy bitching out a kid that isnt his in the mall for acting like a jackass? HA. not today. I feel like I'm watching invasion of the body snatchers as the pussification of america occurs. OMG , you did what?!?!?! YOu said what?!?!?! then everyone points and SCREAMS.....


I agree in theory but our sue-happy culture these days is a major deterrent... I would NEVER smack someone's kid because you just know their parents would be looking to file a lawsuit. Hell, a guy challenged me to a fight at a casino last year and when I didn't back down like I guess he expected I would he said "You fuckin touch me and I'll sue you for everything you got".

It was hilarious but an eye-opener too.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

There's just a lot of jerks in general. They don't become A-holes over night. That little kid jerk will grow up to be an adult jerk. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I think here in the Midwest where the resorts are more crowded this is a bit more common. Don't really know why but many of the perspectives before are probably all to blame
It has progressed from laughing at buddies to perfect strangers including adults. 



boarderaholic said:


> I haven't had the chance to deal with the lippy punk yet, but it is not uncommon for me to see kids pushing their way to the front of the lift line. Parents nowadays are not good at being parents, and teaching their kids manners and discipline.


I have "Told" these line jumping kids, hey the line starts way back there don't skip in front of all these ppl that have been waiting. 
Some ppl look at me like they wish they said something others glares like how dare you yell at someone else's kids.
Lifties also are to blame by not having more clear marked lines and crowd control on very busy days. 

MLK day I just stay away from the resort, insane lines not worth it to me.


----------



## Crankthat (Feb 9, 2014)

Skateboarding is not a crime!

Just being little shits. 
Who cares?
At least they are on the slopes burning up that reckless energy.
Buy them another Jolt!
Let them be little shits, they are just having fun.
Then when you see them stopped in the middle of the trail.
Whitewall em.
Then just stop, smile ear to ear, say sorry dude, be sure they know you do not mean it.

Be sure to keep a eye open for iceballs after that


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

what happened to kids nowadays? parenting. you cant touch the kids when they do stupid things. thats why. punishment and discipline are completely not allowed these days. kids nowadays do thing without thinking about the consequences. they have no responsibility for what they do because they are never taught to. when I was little, if I did something wrong in class, teacher would make me go outside in front of the class, and then made me stay late and had a word with me. she would even write a note and have my parents sign it. and when my parents knew what I had done at school, they dont go sue the teacher, they punish me with a belt on my ass because I did wrong. and its their responsibility to make me a well being.:dunno:


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Totally agree with punishment n discipline being thrown out the window. When I was younger I was totally in fear of adults cuz I knew if I gave someone a reason to reprimand or rebuke me in some way, my parents would be in agreement and I'll just get two beatdowns instead of one. Nowadays parents don't even try to hear the adult in a situation out.


----------

